
Show HN: ScribbleGrid – multiplayer drawing website - hopfog
http://scribblegrid.com/
======
hopfog
This version of ScribbleGrid is only a couple of weeks old but I've created a
pretty cool map of the first grid:
[http://scribblegrid.com/maps/origin/](http://scribblegrid.com/maps/origin/)

As expected the place is filled with swastikas and penises but there's also
some fine art on there:

[http://scribblegrid.com/maps/origin/#9/0.9503/-24.8126](http://scribblegrid.com/maps/origin/#9/0.9503/-24.8126)

[http://scribblegrid.com/maps/origin/#9/-8.8498/117.6224](http://scribblegrid.com/maps/origin/#9/-8.8498/117.6224)

[http://scribblegrid.com/maps/outliers/#5/-80.852/-4.438](http://scribblegrid.com/maps/outliers/#5/-80.852/-4.438)

